# Hattrick - Online Fusimanager



## DerSitzRiese (11. November 2007)

http://www.hattrick.org/Common/default.asp

Wer ist da noch aktiv?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. November 2007)

Ich kann mich dafür leider nicht begeistern, versuche aber mal meine bessere Hälfte zu überreden, da sie so fußballvernarrt ist.


----------



## f.harmann (11. November 2007)

-mani-
SV Madenhausen (*824810*

)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. November 2007)

DieSitzRiesen (978524)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. November 2007)

Morgen ist es soweit das erste *Extrem-PCGH-Hattrick-Freundschaftsspiel* überhaupt findet statt.

Die Manschaften sind:

* SV Madenhausen *(f.harmann)

gegen

* DieSitzRiesen* (DerSitzRiese^^)


Als klarer Favorit ist das Team von f.harmann anzusehen mit einem TSI von 2945 gegen einen TSI von 940 auf der Seite der DieSitzRiesen. 

Wird der Favorit mit seiner stärksten 11 auflaufen oder nur seine B-11 auf den Platz schicken, um seine TopMannen für die Liga zu schonen? (darauf hoffe ich )

Wer es live "gucken" möchte kann dies auf Hattrick.org tun (MatchID: 155336664).
Morgen 20.11.07 um  18:15 gehts los.


(TSI=Index der Spielerfähigkeiten ; hier der Durchschnitt der 11 besten Spieler des jeweiligen Teams)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. November 2007)

SV Madenhause hat 1:2 gewonnen


----------



## Player007 (27. November 2007)

Ich nutze www.comunio.de.
Da gibt es, für die in der deutschen Bundesliga spielenden Spieler Punkte.
Diese werden dann addiert und gewonnen hat der, mit den meisten Punkten.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. Januar 2008)

sonst ist keiner da draußen?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. November 2008)

Ist vielleicht unter den Neuankömmlingen ein Hattrickspieler vorhanden?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. April 2010)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht unter den Neuankömmlingen ein Hattrickspieler vorhanden?



Sooo, nach 1,5 Jahren frag ich einfach mal wieder in die Runde.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (9. April 2010)

Hallo

ist es Kostenlos finde nichts drüber ?



Namen habe ich schon !

	 	 Okay habe es gefunden stand in der Hausordnung !


 24 Stunden warten mh


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. April 2010)

umsonst, ohne Werbung auch ach sonst recht "nervarm" (keine E-Mails oder dergleichen)

Die Saison ist gerade zu Ende gegangen. Also der perfekte Zeitpunkt um einzusteigen.


----------



## Cheater (10. April 2010)

Ich werd es auch mal probieren


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. April 2010)

Sehr schön.

Diese Seite -> www.ht-links.de - Tipps, Tricks, Tools und Links für www.hattrick.org 

ist für Anfänger ein Muss. Erklärt alles und gibt wertvolle Tipps.


----------

